# New to Handguns



## Bigjoedo (Mar 17, 2008)

Hello,

I'm thinking about getting a handgun. This will be for protection and for concealed carrying. I have a limited budget. I am looking at a 
[Taurus PT 24/7 PRO Pistol With Ribber Grip Overlay Stainless 9mm]
Is this a decent gun and is their "Taurus Security System" a good item to prevent kids from getting injured or worse. Thanks for the help

Joe


----------



## kenn (Dec 13, 2007)

*Yes it is.*

For the money, it is an excellent gun.As a casual shooter that looks for a good deal: 17+1 capacity, re-fire trigger, easy takedown, and the best stock grip I have felt.

Mark1911 has one and he cannot say enough good things about them. I also have a Taurus - the millennium pro - you might want to look into it if you want something a little smaller and cheaper. you will not be disappointed with either.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

isn't it a little big for concealed carry weapon (CCW)
what do you want to stay under?
500?
or less?
more info in order to help...


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

It's a fine gun for the price.

As far as the "Security System"...you have to prevent children from having any contact with the gun. Don't rely on the gun to keep a child from injuring him/herself. Keep it in a place where they can have no access, preferably a safe. They shouldn't even be able to get their hands on it.

-Jeff-


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

*Kids and Safeties*



Bigjoedo said:


> ... and is their "Taurus Security System" a good item to prevent kids from getting injured or worse.


Never, never, ever rely on any sort of safety, no matter how fancy the name is to protect your kids. A safety is nothing but a mechanical device that can and will fail. When kids are in the house you have two, and only two, options for where your gun is kept; on your person or locked in a box/safe, *unloaded. 
*
I have 2 small kids and that question made me get goosebumps. Please consider taking a NRA basic pistol course before you get the gun and before you get your CCW.


----------



## Bigjoedo (Mar 17, 2008)

Todd,

My budget is less than $400. I want a 9mm. What size would be best for CCW? This is for protection and some target practice. Thanks


Joe


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Bigjoedo said:


> Todd,
> 
> My budget is less than $400. I want a 9mm. What size would be best for CCW? This is for protection and some target practice. Thanks
> 
> Joe


If $400 is what you've got, I think the Taurus is going to be fine. I had a Taurus once and it was a good gun. I actually regret getting rid of it. 
I also think 9mm is a good choice. It's easy to shoot and ammo is still fairly cheap.

Size is really a matter of preference. Some guys will tell you that you need a sub-compact, but lots of other guys carry full-size 1911's. I'm in between and carry a 4" XD. I think the Taurus comes in a couple different sizes, if I remember correctly, so I'd say go handle them and go with what feels best. Better yet, rent them and see what you shoot best. That's the gun you want on your belt! It's kind of like shoes, what works for one guy doesn't work for another and one size doesn't fit all.

Also, what you carry is going to be determined by how you dress. You're probably not going to carry a large gun if you wear tight shirts and running shorts all the time. However if looser clothing is your style, you probably can get away with a bigger frame. You'll probably want to invest in some larger shits (and pants if you plan of carrying IWB) and you need to make sure to get yourself a _quality_ holster and belt.

And don't forget a small safe or some type of lock box to keep the kids out!


----------



## kenn (Dec 13, 2007)

*9mm -taurus*



Bigjoedo said:


> Todd,
> 
> My budget is less than $400. I want a 9mm. What size would be best for CCW? This is for protection and some target practice. Thanks
> 
> Joe


Then, in my hmble opinion, go and and get the Taurus millennium in 9mm.
Budget or not, this will probably be your first gun. You'll start practicing at a range to get proficient and think to yourself "Hey, this is really fun!" Next thing you know you're in your underwear reloading in a basement.


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

kenn said:


> Next thing you know you're in your underwear reloading in a basement.


You got a spy cam on me or something! How'd you know.......:mrgreen:


----------

